# I have a weight problem also.



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi all,
I have been reading the many post here and can sympathize with the problem of losing weight. Not and easy accomplishment for sure! 
*A little info about me*: I am 5'6" I got up to 200 pds and in time lost 21. Than a particular depressing situations developed in my life again and I lost all ambition and desire to do anything except what I just had to do  each day. Chronic depression set in. 
I now live alone and never had to all my life til the last few years. Grown kids cause me grief and recent failed marriage. suffer from depression and nerves. 
I now feel able to get back on track. Yet still have good days and bad. Lately have been having good days more often and feeling much better. I do put into practice many good things to help get thru depression. Just takes time, like losing weight.  
*Now I am wanting and trying to lose more weight*. I eat healthy foods for the most part for meals, but I do light snacks of chocolate mints and hot chocolate. and a chocolate covered donut some mornings. Not all the time. I know that is not good. but in truth, these chocolate mints and hot coa-coa calm my nerves a lot. 
At times I go on a 'binge' and eat just anything that comes to mind. Than I regret it. So that is my downfall.  Than I try to get back on track awhile. 
And it inspires me to read all your experiences and the support given here. I am glad I found the weight loss forum.  Will welcome any advice and shared experiences. 
I know I can lose weight, but it don't come off as easy as it used to for me. Want to lose 40 or so pounds. Seems the heavier I was the more I lost. I have been stuck at this 183 lbs for a long time.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Merry Christmas Cozyhollow Gal!!!
Your story almost sounds like mine. Went through a divorce a year ago (were seperated for a year before that while waiting for the divorce to get done) after 32 years of marraige. In trying to raise my kids with good self esteem, it seems I have also raised self-centered ones too! The best thing I did after my husband was gone, was to take a Life Transitions class through our Women's Resource Center. It helped me to clarify the values that I want to live by, and also gave me support and help on how to do it. I took the Life Transitions I class TWICE and am taking the Life Transitions II class this spring. Anyway, I too have gained alot of weight through all the stress and turmoil. I am starting up with a RN Health Coach through our local hospital on the 27th to make a plan for better nutrition etc. to rebuild my immunity (had some health issues this past year too) and it will also help get this excess flab off also  The main thing to remember is that we must take babysteps so that we don't bite off too much to handle and fail, also that we are WORTH any pain, suffering or grief that it takes to do it. You have my support and prayers - Let's do this together! We are all here for you on the same path!!! Merrry Christmas - COSunflower


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

welcome.
i'm trying to lose weight from my 3rd pregnancy-she's 9 1/2, and i've had another child since then (but i weigh less than when i got preg w/him, so it's all from #3)

i've struggled for 9 months to lose 13 lbs, and gained 4 back. i've relost 2. i have reshaped my body, so i've lost some fat and gained some muscle, which is part of the smaller weight loss than i would like, but i have a good 25-30 lbs still to lose. 

a little exercise each day will help fight the depression, even when you don't want to walk 10 min, do it anyway!!!


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

welcome cozy hollow gal,

It is a struggle to get through any weight loss without throwing in being depressed. Throw that in and it is extremely hard. I agree with okgoatgal2, even when you don't feel like walking - do it anyway. The natural endorphins help with the mood and it certainly doesn't hurt the metabolism. 

I had been stuck at 187-189 for months. Then halloween and a certain candy bar increased my weight by almost 10 pounds. I got that under control and turkey day and 3 parties (teenager and bday). Now it is Christmas. I had gotten back on track and then I have been nibbling the last few days. 

The only reason that I still try at all anymore is I had a change in my brain. I realized that this is a lifetime / lifestyle change that I had to make. I will not spend my entire life NOT eating a piece of chocolate or pizza or enjoying some traditional holiday food. I can however make better decisions the rest of the time and still enjoy my life. I started WW on 3/3 at 223 (and was even heavier before starting) and was down to 183 at one point briefly. I now teeter at 193. I am in better physical shape than when I started. I am improving my outlook and I like me. Just look at how YOU want to live, how you want your body to feel and take each day from there. I too have chocolate moments but if I break that habit the first week then I can substitute a special cup of tea for that other treat. Or a walk in the woods. Anything that makes you feel good. 

Welcome again. Glad you are here. We can all use the support.

Nite!


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

Hi there, welcome to our little world of losers. I was very depressed for a long time and didn't know it. I've finally with prayer and support am not anymore. Now it's time to take off the weight. We all need to stick together and anytime you need support someone is here to talk you through it. I hope you stick around and allow us to help each other in our long road to a positive self esteem. Glad you are here.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

Welcome!

I've been stuck at about 185 for 3 years now. At my highest I was 245. I would like to get down to a minimum of 150, preferably 140.

If we all support each other WE CAN DO IT.


----------



## Happy2bMe (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh, cozyhollow-gal, how I can empathize. This last year I have been going through some real TRASH in my life and have felt every emotion that seems so overwhelming and yet others (closest to me) tell me it is normal. I so often just want someone else to step in and take care of my responsibilities because I just want to close up. I praise God for the few people in my life who would not let me do that, because I know the end would not be pretty. I have had such a hard time in understanding why God would allow all of this pain, confusion, etc. and the abuse that it stems from, but am finally coming to the point that regardless of my life circumstances, my God loves me and He knows all about it. He is worthy to be praised whether I have to grow old alone or not. I just need to remind myself to give each and every care to Him. I am not able to handle it, but He is. I hope you are able to trust Him as well, and I would be happy to be a listening ear at any time I'm on this dear little computer. I will be praying for you.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Happy2bMe said:


> Oh, cozyhollow-gal, how I can empathize. This last year I have been going through some real TRASH in my life and have felt every emotion that seems so overwhelming and yet others (closest to me) tell me it is normal. I so often just want someone else to step in and take care of my responsibilities because I just want to close up. I praise God for the few people in my life who would not let me do that, because I know the end would not be pretty. I have had such a hard time in understanding why God would allow all of this pain, confusion, etc. and the abuse that it stems from, but am finally coming to the point that regardless of my life circumstances, my God loves me and He knows all about it. He is worthy to be praised whether I have to grow old alone or not. I just need to remind myself to give each and every care to Him. I am not able to handle it, but He is. I hope you are able to trust Him as well, and I would be happy to be a listening ear at any time I'm on this dear little computer. I will be praying for you.


What a beautiful post!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

I apologize for not acknowledging your wonderful posts to me earlier. I was away for awhile, with no computer. 
I have had a especially bad day and it was so nice to find all the encouraging comments for me along with the big welcome.  
I want to thank each and everyone for the kind words and understanding support. By the time I finished reading them all I had tears in my eyes. 
It is a shame that people I know  and am close to don't take and interest in "what is going on in my life", although I have tried to reach out to many it seems they just don't see it. So many are quick to prejudge others in a negative way. 
I know we all have our own burdens to bare but it is easier when friends support us. 
So, even though we don't really know each other here, it is wonderful to have a nice group of Homesteading friends to share with and know they too have some of the same problems and are overcoming them step by step. And in time get to know each other a little better and grow in friendship. 
I will put into practice some of the good advice and starting tomorrow morning. Will post more later. I will be visiting online more often now.  
Thank you all and know that you too are in my thoughts and prayers. 
Patsy


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Glad you're back! I was wondering how you were doing!


----------



## lapapillion (Feb 25, 2007)

So I was browsing and ran across this forum. I sympathize with all of you. As I am to overweight. Side affect of life and lifes choices. Its a struggle I go through with everyday. The more research I do the more I find that unhealthy and even "healthy" foods contain small amounts of "other" stuff put into the foods. This other stuff actually promotes preservations of fat. Just like it preserves the foods on the shelves and frigators. I would highly suggest reading the ingredients labels and googling what is actually in what you are eating. As for the stress and depression. That was a very large part of my life for a very long time. Including anxiety attacks that would leave me heaving over the toilet. I have started taking St. John's Wart for a Healthy Mood on the advise of my sister who has been clinically depressed for many years. She pointed out the off brands found at the grocery or pharmacy stores didn't work very well. I have found a good vitamin store and got some. I have been without and anxiety attack or major depression "in the bed" day for about 3 months now. Formerly I had a good anxiety attack at least every other day. Hope this helps out.


----------

